# Metro Beach Fishing report



## TheFlyfisher (Feb 22, 2001)

Was out at Metro Beach by the docks .Started fishing at 8 and limited out at 12.45. Twentyfive were nice size perch the rest were small. Wigglers is what you needed. About 30 people were out there. Talked to a guy who was fishing the back bay and he fished for 4 hours got one perch. He was using minnows. Need to be careful. Some places I seen only had a couple of inches. Too scared to go out on the lake or just to smart.


----------

